# The Law of Attraction



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi folks

Lastweek my mum came and visited, she lent me a book called "The Secret". Basically the book explains how the law of attraction works in everyone's life all the time, everyday in the things we do.

The way we think has an impact on the events that happen to us everyday. Whether we're aware of it or not, the slightest thought whether negative or positive can alter the type of life we wish to live and the things that happen to us.

The biggest thing that I've noticed with myself is that I have conquered anger, depression and anxiety. I started saying positive things to myself, always talking myself up. Been doing this for the past week since mum gave me "The Secret", I have found an inner peace that I have not felt in years. I walk with a spring in my step and I can smile while I'm at it. I have a mind that is filled with joy and positive thoughts that can only yield favourable outcomes in my life.

"The Secret" is available to all to read on the website and I would encourage everyone on these forums to take the time to read it. This forum is full of negativity but "The Secret" if applied the right way will free you of all the anger you harbour.

This is "The Secret", you can read the entire book online.

http://www.thesecret.tv/thesecretbook/

This is the homepage that you can use to navigate to other areas of the site. The site hosts stories by people who've experienced The Law of Attraction have a positive impact on their lives. There's also books and CDs you can order as well.

http://www.thesecret.tv/index.html

The biggest thought I have that dominates my mind is "I am strong minded, I will conquer everything"


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

You could be right..I try filling myself with positive thoughts. it works but it doesn't last long. After a day I'm back to it, Maybe i should keep working on it.
Maybe this is real, i know my problem comes alot from the way i've started to think. It sucks when its because the way others have made you think about yourself.


----------



## dbj6417 (Jan 21, 2011)

Secret is a good movie. Another one is "what the bleep we know".

Brad.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

I find that thinking positively does work short term but you have to keep on at it for it to work continually and try to counteract the negative with positive. Its quite weird when you catch yourself thinking negative its like a rabbit in the headlights.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

That guy over there said:


> I find that thinking positively does work short term but you have to keep on at it for it to work continually and try to counteract the negative with positive. Its quite weird when you catch yourself thinking negative its like a rabbit in the headlights.


It is short term, but becomes long term if you keep at it for long enough that it becomes ingrained in the back of your psyche. It takes tons of work, persistence...basically you have to slowly and gradually brainwash into changing the way you think. One book, or video isn't going to help, you have to constantly make it a part of your life.

Positivity is the antidote to SA. Can a person who is supper happy have SA?


----------

